# Where is the best place to buy VW parts for the Phaeton at a discounted price ?



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

Ask the dealer for a discount or any internet seller ?, thanks


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Where is the best place to buy VW parts for the Phaeton at a discounted price ? (brosen)*

This place has a good on-line parts catalog.
http://1stvwparts.com/
These guys have great prices on VW parts as well:
http://www.parts.com
For example, I recently purchased a number of trim items for my 2005 Phaeton. My local dealer does not offer cash wholesale pricing to individuals. Their pricing is MSRP + 20%. The resources I listed above are about MSRP - 20% or more. In my world that equates to about 1/2 the cost of the identical part from the same part bin.
No doubt there will be some items that I must purchase from my dealer (such as replacement keys, or a set of wiper blades that I need in a hurry) and the staff there is great. My comments are not intended to minimize the dealer's role in my VW ownership experience. In simple terms, their pricing structure has encouraged me to look elsewhere for some of my parts purchases.
Bill


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Bill, great information, I was able to buy everything at Parts.com, great prices, again, thanks a lot


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (brosen)*

Don't forget http://www.oempl.us .


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Where is the best place to buy VW parts for the Phaeton at a discounted price ? (brosen)*

Bernard,
Capitol Volkswagen has discounted prices & you can order online. Tim is my contact there.
http://www.vwpartsdepartment.com/
http://www.capitolvolkswagen.c....aspx
It seems that their pricing for Rotors & Pads (which I recently bought) are less than the other two sites mentioned.
Thanks,
George

_Modified by oldham4 at 7:48 PM 7-4-2009_


_Modified by oldham4 at 7:48 PM 7-4-2009_


----------

